# Plowing with the 6.7



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Just wondering what your experiences are with the newer engine.

I know the dpf is a problem and imagine it would be a big problem with plowing.
My dmax needs a good hwy run after plowing to burn soot off..

Any engine lights, rough idle etc etc..?

thanks


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Nobody??

seriously..

This engine has been out since what 06-07 and no one has a reply..hmm.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR;1053610 said:


> My dmax needs a good hwy run after plowing to burn soot off..


Can you explain how you know that?

I cant see it going into regen mode every event...

How you do know when it needs a highway run?


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Was told that by a service advisor at bennett's.

The new dmax will start to bung up with a lot of city driving...

I can tell that my truck is not running 100% after 10+ hrs of plowing and low speed driving. I was told to run it on the hwy for 20mins...heard the same for dodge..cept the gm doesn't throw cel codes and engine surges..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think its pretty much a load of crap... Your not making any black smoke while your plowing... You have to lay into it really really really hard to make a duramax smoke with a stock tune... So if its not smoking the DPF isnt getting clogged is it? Pluse everytime you park and do some shovelling you can hear it start a somewhat kinda regen so it cleans itsself out there for whatever you built up...

My truck goes into regen about once a week... and thats all city driving towing and stoping at about 50 properties...

The worst is when it goes into regen at the beginning of the day... I end up leaving it running for a property or two or else it will be in high idle all day...

I do agree, its wierd nobody with a 6.7 commented


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

No issues with it going into regen mode all the time. it has to set for a long while before mine goes into it. The problems I have had is it gets very poor mileage and has no nuts pulling a 15k trailer up a hill, compared to my old 5.9, Around 8MPG plowing. It's got plenty of low in torque to plow with though. I have known a lot of guys having turbo issues, Where dodge went an replaced them after trying a few stupid remedy procedures that dodge tells them they have to do before they can even change the turbo out. Then when they do that they put the old 5.9 design turbo in the 6.7. (WTF) Plus if you get a dodge that doesn’t have a warranty on it I would go with putting all new beefier Ball joints, and U joints in it. Because if you get a 4 door CTD a n hang a large Vplow of it “YOU WILL” shell them out after one season!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*6.7*

I have a 6.7 that I use for back up as I just put a plow on it last year. I used it a couple times just to test everything out. The only thing that I found different in the 6.7 compared to my 03 5.9 is that reverse is much much slower, with and without the exhaust brake on.

I found the truck held the weight well of a wideout on the front and a tornado with a yard in the back.

I don't go thru many regen cycles but I also use the exhaust brake a fair bit even though I dont work the truck that much. Mine just drives around town and hits the hiway about once a week and its completly stock no tuner.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

8mpg plowing...ouch


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know to much about plowing with the 6.7 but I know when our 6.4 plow truck was stock it SUCKED. It is a 30 min drive to our lots and on the way home from a event it would be in re-gen the whole way. I don't keep track of mpg's while plowing but gallons per hour. This truck was using like 3.5-4 gallons per hour. Now that it is tuned and the dpf is off it uses less than 2 gallons per hour and runs GREAT.
Robert


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Triple L;1056335 said:


> I think its pretty much a load of crap... Your not making any black smoke while your plowing... You have to lay into it really really really hard to make a duramax smoke with a stock tune... So if its not smoking the DPF isnt getting clogged is it? Pluse everytime you park and do some shovelling you can hear it start a somewhat kinda regen so it cleans itsself out there for whatever you built up...
> 
> My truck goes into regen about once a week... and thats all city driving towing and stoping at about 50 properties...
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!!!!!! You obviously know nothing about the new diesel exhaust systems. The reason he is not "making any black smoke" is because the DPF is trapping it!!!!!!!!!!!! DUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JDiepstra;1065876 said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!!!!!! You obviously know nothing about the new diesel exhaust systems. The reason he is not "making any black smoke" is because the DPF is trapping it!!!!!!!!!!!! DUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHH


Are you on F'in Crack Bud!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOO $ hit!!!

But I also own a 04 LLY duramax, and like i said, on a stock tune, it sure dont smoke hardly anything at all... even the lb7's hardly smoke on stock tuning... when put right to the floor!!! Your defentailly not blowing a cloud of black smoke on every single pass you do plowing snow.... DUH!!!

Hows a DPF get clogged plowing snow if the truck dont blow any soot? Do you put it right to the floor on every single pass you make?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Triple L;1065880 said:


> Are you on F'in Crack Bud!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOOOO $ hit!!!
> 
> But I also own a 04 LLY duramax, and like i said, on a stock tune, it sure dont smoke hardly anything at all... even the lb7's hardly smoke on stock tuning... when put right to the floor!!! Your defentailly not blowing a cloud of black smoke on every single pass you do plowing snow.... DUH!!!


Just because you don't see huge black clouds it does not mean that the DPF is not collecting anything.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh boy.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Back to the topic: I added a 09 Dodge 3500 with 6.7 and love it (1 ton dump set up on 60" C/A)...
Not that I don't love to idle the truck so it stays warm when I get back in, but anything over about 1 minute and I shut the truck off. Pulls great, Jake brake helps when stopping, and drive nice.. Considering I own both DMax & Cummins trucks the differences are minimal as far as quality of brands for newer models. Lots of guys swear by Ford, I couldn't trade out my last Ford fast enough.. Some guys hate Dodge, I've had very few problems and have owned many 2500 & 3500 models.. As for GM trucks, I must admit they are by far the most solid truck and comfortable to drive. To sum it up, I'd by any (US) brand truck as they are all nice. As of now it simply comes down to dealer service & then price.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya, I don't let mine idle long either...gone are the days you could idle a diesel for long periods.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR;1067358 said:


> Ya, I don't let mine idle long either...gone are the days you could idle a diesel for long periods.


so in the winter you guys turn your trucks off?

WOW, we never turn our off, like in general, it starts when we plow, and dosent turn off till its fueled up and back at the shop...

Why does it seem like, the people who are worried or concerned with thier fuel economy always get the worst.... Kinda like a girl who's always worried about getting fat...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We get a 6.7 next week as well, winter truck only with plow and salter.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

.............


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

did you buy a new 5500 there stefan?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

2008, with very low mileage on it


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

thats sweet! I was surprised when i seen they are 19,500 trucks... thats what your putting the big salter on u bought ah


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

5500, cummins 6.7, exhaust brake, stainless salter, mmmm delicious.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey, easy does it "triple L"... I'm not worried about fuel economy, I just shut it off.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1067487 said:


> 5500, cummins 6.7, exhaust brake, stainless salter, mmmm delicious.


and a 8-10 fisher plow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Triple L;1067398 said:


> so in the winter you guys turn your trucks off?
> 
> WOW, we never turn our off, like in general, it starts when we plow, and dosent turn off till its fueled up and back at the shop...
> 
> Why does it seem like, the people who are worried or concerned with thier fuel economy always get the worst.... Kinda like a girl who's always worried about getting fat...


I wouldn't worry about having to shut the 6.7 off rather than letting it idle. There is little to no exhaust particulate being emitted (and thus trapped in the DPF) at idle and it will not clog up. This info comes from Cummins engineers and is also pretty easy to believe if a person were to just think about it for a couple seconds.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JDiepstra;1067655 said:


> I wouldn't worry about having to shut the 6.7 off rather than letting it idle. There is little to no exhaust particulate being emitted (and thus trapped in the DPF) at idle and it will not clog up. This info comes from Cummins engineers and is also pretty easy to believe if a person were to just think about it for a couple seconds.


Also, do the cummins not go into a mini regen at an idle to? On a duramax you can hear it kick in after about 30 seconds in park... its a slight hissing sound, as soon as you hit the throttle it stops...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Triple L;1067676 said:


> ......................


Well I responded but you changed your post haha


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Triple L;1067398 said:


> so in the winter you guys turn your trucks off?
> 
> WOW, we never turn our off, like in general, it starts when we plow, and dosent turn off till its fueled up and back at the shop...
> 
> Why does it seem like, the people who are worried or concerned with thier fuel economy always get the worst.... Kinda like a girl who's always worried about getting fat...


perfect example of why some people are concerned about fuel economy. i borrowed from a friend on mine his 05 f-350 with a 5.4 gas. in a nutshell it used roughly 40%to50% more fuel than my 91 cummins to do the same amount of work. calculate that all winter long. less profit and fuel is a large expense in the snow removal business. it's all about effeciency.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cornbinder;1072292 said:


> perfect example of why some people are concerned about fuel economy. i borrowed from a friend on mine his 05 f-350 with a 5.4 gas. in a nutshell it used roughly 40%to50% more fuel than my 91 cummins to do the same amount of work. calculate that all winter long. less profit and fuel is a large expense in the snow removal business. it's all about effeciency.


Point is I dont really care about fuel economy or really monitor it until my buddy asked me what kinda fuel economy my truck was getting compared to his... We have almost idential trucks... He's the worried one and gets the worst fuel economy... I couldnt care less and I get wayy better...

You are comparing apples to oranges tho...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cornbinder;1072292 said:


> perfect example of why some people are concerned about fuel economy. i borrowed from a friend on mine his 05 f-350 with a 5.4 gas. in a nutshell it used roughly 40%to50% more fuel than my 91 cummins to do the same amount of work. calculate that all winter long. less profit and fuel is a large expense in the snow removal business.* it's all about effeciency*.


Efficiency or expenses? Which is it?


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Triple L,

you saying I should just let it idle during the winter?

again I'm only doing what the dealer has told me to. (don't let it idle for long periods)

(I'm finding the dealer doesn't really seam to know their trucks well)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im no expert man, All i know is my truck gets decent fuel economy and yours gets rediculus fuel economy and it seems like nobody can figure it out or knows why.... Measuring fuel economy in the winter plowing snow is next to impossible tho... unless you have really detailed records from last year... We'd be lucky to get 250 km's to a tank LOL... Once my trucks get to an area thier there all night, so there's no travelling around racking up the km's but there working pushing but no the km's dont really add up... We were talking about that yesterday and were gonna make it a rule that even the little Deere starts up at the shop and dosent turn off until it gets back to the shop... Eliminates any problems you might have with starters and other issues... plus you always got a warm cab, and the motor says warm, it isnt dumping more fuel in after the cool down to warm back up again... $5 extra in fuel a night isnt gonna make or break me...

Just something to think about - my 04 shows how much fuel it has used on the DIC... I sat and watched it, and about ever 10 minutes of idleing, it says it used 0.1 L of fuel... Thats just what it shows but I imagine it cant be that far off... Its a little different with the dpf trucks but still... I bet you burn 0.1L in fuel just getting everything back up in motion starting it up again... when you could leave it idleing for a whole 10 minutes...


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

Was been pushing for 2 years now and I kicked its ass last year too.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

it costs me about .60 cents per hour to idle and have a warm truck, i will turn the high idle on and let it go for a couple hours any more i shut it off.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in limbo about this..part of me wants to go after GM again..but part of me just says f it. 
I was expecting to save on fuel mileage and at the pump....so now I'm just saving at the pump. 

Sucks that I get less mpg's then all other NBS dmax owners and GM won't do **** for me. After writing a page long email to the service manager he just emailed me back saying that my truck is normal and my warranty will not cover another visit to the dealer. If I want, which he was very reluctant to do..he said I could leave it with him for a couple days and they'll do a complete diagnostic on it for a nice round $300. After making the app, I backed out..they're just going to use my truck for timmies runs and send me a huge bill.... f them.


I'm not going broke over this...just my past exp with dealer service I think this is it for me and GM. This is my 4th GMC.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

skidooer;1072739 said:


> it costs me about .60 cents per hour to idle and have a warm truck, i will turn the high idle on and let it go for a couple hours any more i shut it off.


There you go, I can't agree more


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

When I had my gassers I would leave them running, put down the drivers window, crank the heat/fan and when i needed to warm my hands when shoveling a walk..just run up to the truck stick my gloves over the vent 

Going to do it again this winter with the dmax screw turning it off.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

why did you spend the extra 8000$ or so on a diesel if you want to save money?
You wont save enough to make up the price difference


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1072967 said:


> why did you spend the extra 8000$ or so on a diesel if you want to save money?
> You wont save enough to make up the price difference


U better do your math again bud...
I'll give you a hint... avg. 1000 hours per year, 2-3L / hour less... Add that up...


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

To answer your question.....I have plowed with my 6.7 for 3 years already. Best plow truck I have ever owned. Don't worry about the regen crap when it is snowing, but like others said if you are not in the truck don't let it idle for a long time. Plowing or not. That is with all the new diesels. When you finally do get on the highway it will go though the regen process.

This cummins and tranny combo is hard to beat right now IMO.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1072967 said:


> why did you spend the extra 8000$ or so on a diesel if you want to save money?
> You wont save enough to make up the price difference


Hahaha yes you will and keep in mind while most gassers are in the junkyard by 200,000 miles, a Cummins isn't due for an overhaul til 350,000.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Most of our trucks don't even come close to 1000 hours a year 
5-7 K is average in driving a year including plowing.
I don't disagree that a diesel is the better motor but at a price.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1073145 said:


> Most of our trucks don't even come close to 1000 hours a year
> 5-7 K is average in driving a year including plowing.
> I don't disagree that a diesel is the better motor but at a price.


Well I just checked the hour meter on my 09, its got 890 on it now and its still got 2 months till its a year old... And thats on a really light winter we still put 1,000 hours / year on... The truck will barely have 30,000 km's on it when its a year old... its different for everyone but in 3 years just in fuel savings a diesel will win in my situation, plus the higher resale and 7 more years of fuel savings make the choice clear...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

we have a 2002 with not even 40 K on it .....


----------



## 1 ctpax (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 2007.5 Ram w/a 6.7. No plow though, but it has a turbo timer, and I use it religiously. Idles about 3-4 min. every time I go to turn it off. Usually I won't shut off the truck at all unless I am done using it. The best thing you can do is delete all the BS (EGR and DPF). 1, you'll never see your dealer again. 2, way better MPG's. And you can idle all day long. No regens, nada. Your truck will have more power than you'll know what to do with. I still have my original turbo, been to the dealer 2x for recalls since new.
Besides, the 6.7's head gaskets are very sensitive to heat/cool cycles.


----------

